# Central New York Wood Suppliers



## Jamesis (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi All.

I live in the Finger Lakes region of New York and thought I'd post a couple of my sources for local wood. I know there's a few other New Yorkers here that may find this info useful.

There's *Danby Hardwoods* at 299 Hornbrook rd. Ithaca NY 14850 607-272-8561
https://www.facebook.com/Danby-Hardwoods-165929430100069/
http://bowledoverwood.com/index.html
Run by a father/son team they have a small selection of Live Edge boards and some Turning Blocks at reasonable prices. They specialize in hardwood board lumber: oak, maple, cherry, walnut, poplar, ash, exotics, and more, more. Different thicknesses. Full millwork and woodworking services avalable.
Very friendly and helpful folks. Call ahead to make sure someone will be there.


And _*White Creek Craft Lumber *_at 3189 South Street, Clinton, NY 13323 315-534-5506
https://whitecreekcraftlumber.com/
https://www.ebay.com/str/whitecreekcraftlumber
Curly Logger Francis has been saving unique and unusual pieces of wood for over 40 years which he has stored in 3 warehouses. 12 years ago with the help of his kids started selling online. He specializes in Live Edge Slabs, Turning Blocks, and Burl. You just can't imagine everything he's collected in 40 years of logging. Don't let his initially high prices on Ebay fool you. If something isn't selling He'll discount it by 20-40%! It's well worth the trip in person to see all that he has. I went there with a list of $160.00 in wood and walked out paying only $90.00, and he even threw in a few freebies! He's a really swell guy and you'd enjoy meeting him and maybe having a cup of coffee. Call ahead if you plan to visit.

If you know of other sources in NY please feel free to add them here.

James

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 11, 2018)

Got these from Curly Logger Francis today. Cost $70.00



 
James

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2018)

The highly valuable black walnut cracks me up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

